
Pokémon Go and the lifespan of fads in the Internet age - mambojay
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/08/31/pokemon-go-and-the-lifespan-of-fads-in-the-internet-age/
======
anotheryou
There is just no depth in gameplay. Good games are easy to learn and hard to
master. In Pogo you can only optimize the grind.

Pogo is fairly easy to learn (though there are a lot of strangely obfuscated
things very relevant to your in-game success), but there is plain nothing to
master.

Rocket League does a great job here: There are just 3 main controls: steering,
jump and boost, but there is physics and there are other players. Beginners
try to make the best of their luck pushing the ball in the right direction at
least, while pros jet through the air, ration their turbo, anticipate if the
other goes for a shot, have fairly good control over their aiming and use the
simplified chat to collaborate with teammates. It's very niche compared to
PoGo, but look at the google trend. Thy initial hype went away, but it refuses
to fall lower:
[https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=2015-06-20%202016...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=2015-06-20%202016-09-01&q=%2Fm%2F013bd3tm)

